# [Sammelthread]The Ultimate HAF Collection



## in-vino-veritas (15. September 2009)

Das *HAF* erfreut sich bei einigen Usern immer größer werdender Beliebtheit und ist in vielen Variationen hier im Forum vertreten. Aus diesem Grund soll hier eine große Sammlung eurer *922`s* & *932`s *entstehen, um einen Überblick über die einzelnen Umbauarbeiten sowie Tagebücher etc. zu verschaffen! Egal, ob Luft- oder Wasserkühlung. Ihr seid also ALLE sind eingeladen euer Werk hier zu präsentieren. 
Vielleicht findet der Eine oder Andere noch Inspiration beim Stöbern durch diesen Thread.....

Nun zu der Aufteilung & den jeweiligen Info`s & Links:
Zunächst wird der Thread zum "besseren" Überblick in Luft- und Wasserkühlung aufgeteilt und ich versuch so schnell wie möglich, hier eure Systeme alphabetisch einzupflegen. Hin & wieder kann dies aber ein paar Tage dauern...
Ich wollte es so gestalten, dass Jeder ein kleines Bild seines PC`s (320x240) hier im Thread hochlädt und darunter folgende Informationen & Links -soweit vorhanden- bereitstellt. Ansonsten passe ich Alles an...

*es wäre schön, wenn ihr die Rechnerpics unter Bilder & Alben im jeweiligen Account speichert und mir den Link zum Einpflegen zur Verfügung stellt oder ich verlinke halt nur das hochgeladene Bild aus eurem Threadanhang...

Also, so soll es ungefähr aussehen:

* User*:

_ PIC_

_ kurze Systemübersicht:
_ 

*CPU:*
*GPU:*
*Board:*
*RAM:*
*Sound:
*
*Sonstiges:*
_Link Tagebuch:
Link sysprofile:
andere Links:
_ 
Falls ihr vielleicht Verbesserungsvorschläge habt, was man noch hinzufügen, verbessern oder anders gestalten kann, dann immer her damit!?

_ Edit 17.09.2009:_ Hier noch ein weiterer Link: HAF or not HAF | CM HAF - Sammeltread 
_ Edit 23.09.2009:_ *HAF 922* Review`s und Inhaltsverzeichnis.fetten Dank an Klefreak 
_ Edit 24.09.2009:_ Reviewlinks hinzugefügt, Banner angefordert, Thread geteilt, Bilder on-click 
_Edit 25.09.2009:__ weitere Links zu Review`s, Parts Shop und Herstellerseite hinzugefügt _ 
_Edit 10.08.2010:__ Banner hinzugefügt_
____________________________________________________________

 und nun her mit euren HAF`s....


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. September 2009)

*The Ultimate HAF Collection
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​* 
Inhaltsverzeichnis:*.

*1. HAF922*1.1 Luftkühlung
1.2 Wasserkühlung
 1.3 Case-Review`s:
1.3.1 rabensang
1.3.2 hartware
1.3.3 computerbase
1.3.4 hardwarelabs
1.3.5 allround-pc​1.4 Herstellerseite​*2. HAF932*2.1 Luftkühlung
2.2 Wasserkühlung
 2.3 Case-Review`s:
2.3.1 rabensang
2.3.2 TweakPC
2.3.3 Dexgo
2.3.4 tom`s hardwareguide
2.3.5 technic3D
2.3.6 awardfabrik
2.3.7 caseumbau
2.3.8 Silenthardware
2.3.9 Eiskaltmacher​2.4 mod`s (erstmal hier abgelegt, wo soll es hin?)
2.4.1 overclockingstation​2.5 Herstellerseite
2.6 Parts Shop​_______________________________________________________________________


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. September 2009)

HAF922
zum Inhaltsverzeichnis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
1.1 *Luftkühlung:*

*KaiHD7960xx:*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_kurze Systemübersicht:
_ 

*CPU: *_AMD Phenom II 955 BE 3756Mhz @ 1.39V_
*GPU: *_3300HD_
*Board: *_ASUS M4A78T-E_
*RAM: *_8GB DDR3 1702Mhz @1.68V_
*Sound: *_7.1 Realtek_
*Sonstiges: *
_Link Tagebuch: _

 _*Nobbi77:*_

_ PIC Wird nachgereicht, wenn alles fertig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

*@Nobbi77: Was ist nun ?*

_ kurze Systemübersicht:
_ 

*CPU: *_Phenom II X4 940 @3,4GHz_
*GPU: *_ATI HD 3870 und HD 3870X2 Triple CF_
*Board: *_MSI K9A2 Platinum V2_
*RAM: *_4GB OZC Platinum 1066_
*Sound: *_onboard_
*Sonstiges: *_HAF 922 und im Zulauf:Coolermaster V8 _
_Link Tagebuch: Kommt noch, lasst euch überraschen!
_
_*Sperrfeuer:*__


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_​_
kurze Systemübersicht:
_ 

*CPU: *_AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3,6GHz_
*GPU: *_MSi HD 5870_
*Board: *_MSi 790FX-GD70_
*RAM: *_4GB G.Skill DDR3 1333MHz_
*Sound:*_ onboard?_
*Sonstiges: *_Windows 7 x64_
 _Link Tagebuch: -
Link sysprofile: -
andere Links: Fotoalbum_
 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1.2 Wasserkühlung:*
zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

 _* Ratty0815:*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_kurze Systemübersicht:__


*CPU:* Intel i7 Bloomfield (D0) 920 @ 4.2 GHz @ 1.184 V
*GPU:* Gainward GTX 295@Core 700|Shader 1509|Memory 1200@Aquacomputer aquagraFX
*Board:* Asus Rampage II Extreme @ Mips Wakü
*RAM:* 12 GB OCZ 1600 MHz @ 7-7-7-20
*Sound:* SB X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series
*Sonstiges: *am Besten auf Sysprofil`s schauen
 __Link Tagebuch: gibts es leider keins
Link sysprofile: [ID: 66865]_


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. September 2009)

HAF932
zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​ *2.1 Luftkühlung:*
 zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

_*Carcharoth:*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_ kurze Systemübersicht:
_ 

*CPU: *_Intel C2D E8500_
*GPU: *_HIS IceQ ATi Radeon 4850_
*Board: *_Asus P5Q Pro Premium_
*RAM: *_2x 2048 Corsair_
*Sound: *_Audigy 2 ZS & Logitech X-230_
*Festplatte: *_2x 400GB & 2x 500GB (Samsung F3)_
*Sonstiges: *_G15 (blue), MX518, etc. etc._
_Link Tagebuch: [Tagebuch] HAF of the Lichking - Finale Pics online
Link sysprofile: -
andere Links: Carcharoth und Schildi
_
_*micky23:*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_ kurze Systemübersicht:
_ 

*CPU: *_AMD Phenom 2 X4 920_
*GPU: *_PNY GTX 260_
*Board: *_Asus M3A32 MVP-DeLuxe_
*RAM: *_4 GB DDR2 Mushkin XP 1066_
*Sound: *_SB X-Fi Extreme Music_
*Festplatte: *_WD Raptor, WD 320 AAKS, WD 640 AAKS_
*Sonstiges:*
_Link nethends: [ID:51596]
_
_*MSPCFreak:*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_kurze Systemübersicht:__


*CPU:* Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 @ 4GHz @ 1,24V
*GPU:* Gainward HD 4870 GS 512 MB @ 775/1000MHz
*Board:* Asus P5Q-E
*RAM:* Kingston Hyper-X 4GB 800MHz @ 844MHz @ 1,8V
*Sound:* onboard

*Sonstiges:* Cooled By Scythe Mugen
__*Puffer:*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_ kurze Systemübersicht:__


*CPU:* Intel Core2Quad Q6600 @ 3,20 GHz
*GPU:* HD 4890 Vapor-X OC
*Board:* ASUS P5Q Deluxe
*RAM:* 8 GB OCZ Platinum OCZ2T11502G
*Sound:* SB X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty PCIe

*Sonstiges:* Zalman ZM MFC1 Plus
 Link sysprofile: [ID: 48319]_ 

*Pumpi:*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_​_ 
kurze Systemübersicht:
_

*CPU: *_Intel Core i7 920 @ 3,8GHz_
*GPU: *_GTX 480_
*Board: *_Gigabyte UD4-P_
*RAM: *_6GB Mushkin DDR 3 1600MHz_
*Sound: *_Logitech Z-5_
*Sonstiges: *_HDD-Käfig entfernt, Gehäuseboden aufgeflext...._
_Link Tagebuch: -
Link sysprofile: - 
andere Links: -_

_*Ston3:*__


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_​_ kurze Systemübersicht:__


*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X3 720
*GPU:* nVidia Geforce GTX 465

*Board:* MSI 790FX-GD70
*RAM:* 4 GB Corsair Dominator 1333MHz

*Sound:* onboard

*Sonstiges:* PC wird diesen Herbst mit einem Phenom II und dem MSI 790FX ausgestattet. Bisher steckt noch die HW meines ersten PC drinne, der vor 3 Jahren erworben wurde  (Anmerk.v. in-vino-veritas: Update )

_ ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*2.2 Wasserkühlung:*
 zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*battle_fee:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
_kurze Systemübersicht:__


*CPU:* Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2,40GHz

*GPU:* nVidia GeForce 8800GTX

*Board:* Asus Striker II Formula

*RAM:* 4 GB G.Skill 

*Sound:* onboard 

*Sonstiges:* Wakü

 __Link Tagebuch:_
_Link sysprofile:_

*D!str(+)yer:*
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_​_kurze Systemübersicht:__


*CPU:* Intel Core i7 920 D0 @ 3,40 GHz
*GPU:* Zotac NVidia GeForce GTX 285 AMP! @ Accelero Xtreme

*Board:* EVGA X58 Classified 760

*RAM:*  6 GB G.Skill Trident DDR3-1866 CL9 @ 2000 CL8
*Sound:* onboard 

*Sonstiges:* Scythe  Kazemaster& WaKü

 __Link Tagebuch:__ Black SeVen -> HAF(e) a new case, Ende in sicht?_
_Link sysprofile: [ID: 49173]_
_
__*DrSin:*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_kurze Systemübersicht:
_ 

*CPU: *_E8400 @ 4050Mhz_
*GPU: *_HD4870_
*Board: *_Asus P5Q Turbo_
*RAM: *_G.Skill 4GB_
*Sound: *_X-Fi Titanium_
*Sonstiges: *_AC Cuplex HD. AC Aquagratix 4870, AC Airstream XT Ultra, XSPC RX360_
_Link Tagebuch: -
Link sysprofile: [ID: 76051]
andere Links: -_
_*
Jefim:
*__*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_​_kurze Systemübersicht:
_ 

*CPU: *_Intel Core i7 920
_
*GPU: *_GTX 285
_
*Board: *_EVGA X58 SLI LE_
*RAM: *_6GB G.Skill DDR3 2000 Trident Series_
*Sound: *_X-Fi Fatal1ty Titanium Champion Series_
*Sonstiges: *_Fotoalbum_
_*klefreak:*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_kurze Systemübersicht:
_ 

*CPU: *_C2Q__ Q9550 @3,4ghz_
*GPU: *_noch Radeon HD2900pro @ XT_
*Board: *_Asus P5E_
*RAM: *_4x GeiL Black Dragon ddr2 800 cl4_
*Sound: *_onboard_
*Sonstiges: *_Win7_
_Link Tagebuch: _tagebuch-cm-haf-932-red-klefreak
_ Link sysprofile: _[ID: 43280]

*ich656:*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_​_kurze Systemübersicht:
_

*CPU: *_AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
_
*GPU: *_Powercolor HD 5850 PCS
_
*Board: *_MSi 790FX-GD70_
*RAM: *_4GB G.Skill ECO Dimm
_
*Sound:*_ onboard?_
*Sonstiges: *_Mesh-Gitter durch Window ersetzt
_
_Link Tagebuch: _[Langzeit Tagebuch] The Pure Blacke HAF932

_*in-vino-veritas:* _


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_kurze Systemübersicht:
_ 

_*CPU:* Intel C2Q Q9550 (E0)
_
_*GPU:* Gainward GTX 260
_
_*Board:* Asus P5QDeluxe
_
_*RAM:* 8GB Corsair Dominator 1066MHz_
_*Sound: *SB X-Fi Xtreme Gamer PCI
_
_*Sonstiges*: Inlaywindow im Seitenteil, Sleeve, lackiert, to be continued... _
_Link Tagebuch: klick auf`s pic oder guck in die Sig __ 
Link sysprofile:  [ID: 91921]
andere Links:__ Cooler Master HAF Fans__

_*UnnerveD:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_kurze Systemübersicht:
_ 

*CPU:*_ C2__Q Q9550_
*GPU: *_XFX GTX 260 XT_
*Board: *_Asus P5Q Pro
_
*RAM: *_4x2GB 9200 OCZ Reaper HPC_
*Sound: *_SB X-Fi Xtreme Gamer
_
*Sonstiges: *_Waküüüüüüüü_
_Link Tagebuch: gibbet noch net
Link sysprofile: [ID: 93182]
andere Links: -_


----------



## Puffer (16. September 2009)

*Puffer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_kurze Systemübersicht:__



[*]*CPU:* Intel Core2Quad Q6600 @ 3,20 GHz
[*]*GPU:* HD 4890 Vapor-X OC
[*]*Board:* ASUS P5Q Deluxe
[*]*RAM:* 8 GB OCZ Platinum OCZ2T11502G
[*]*Sonstiges:* Zalman ZM MFC1 Plus

Link sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 48319 - Puffer@Home_


----------



## in-vino-veritas (16. September 2009)

Hi und Willkommen hier im Thread 
und auch noch das gleiche Board 

Edit: habe mal noch Sound hinzugefügt...


----------



## Ratty0815 (16. September 2009)

Das es hier im Forum immer mehr HAF´s gibts ist klar.
Ist es ja ein klasse Moddingfreundliche Case.
Doch meine frage bezüglich dieses Threats ist ob sich dieser Ausschließlich mit der "932"-Serie auseinander setzt? (diesen habe ich nämlich nicht mehr im Einsatz)

So Long...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. September 2009)

*D!str(+)yer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_kurze Systemübersicht:__



*CPU:* Intel Core i7 920 D0 @ 3,40 GHz
*GPU:* Zotac NVidia GeForce GTX 285 AMP! @ Accelero Xtreme

*Board:* EVGA X58 Classified 760

*RAM:*  6 GB G.Skill Trident DDR3-1866 CL9 @ 2000 CL8
*Sonstiges:* Scythe  Kazemaster& WaKü


__Link Tagebuch:__http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ch-black-seven-haf-e-new-case-ende-sicht.html_
_sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 49173 - D!str(+)yer_


----------



## in-vino-veritas (16. September 2009)

*@D!str(+)yer:* add  super Hardware 

*@Ratty0815: *Hier geht es erstmal wie die Beschreibung des Thread`s schon aussagt, lediglich um das Cooler Master HAF 932. Je nach Andrang wird hier vielleicht noch das HAF 922 Platz finden mal schauen...Müsste ich dann im Titel noch ändern


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. September 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> *@D!str(+)yer:* add  super Hardware
> 
> *@Ratty0815: *Hier geht es erstmal wie die Beschreibung des Thread`s schon aussagt, lediglich um das Cooler Master HAF 932. Je nach Andrang wird hier vielleicht noch das HAF 922 Platz finden mal schauen...Müsste ich dann im Titel noch ändern




Aber bite unter wakü


----------



## in-vino-veritas (16. September 2009)

Sorry  Habe ich schon geändert, habe nur den IFX-14 gesehen, deswegen habe ich das erst verwechselt und in den Lukü - Thread geschoben


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. September 2009)

ja die Entwicklung ging die letzten Monate rasend, aber mittlerweile ist ne WaKü drin


----------



## UnnerveD (16. September 2009)

UnnerveD:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kurze Systemübersicht:

    * CPU: Q9550
    * GPU: XFX GTX 260 XT
    * Board: Asus P5Q Pro
    * RAM: 4x2GB 9200 OCZ Reaper HPC
    * Sound: Creative Xfi Gamer
    * Sonstiges: Waküüüüüüüü

Link Tagebuch: gibbet noch net
Link sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 93182 - UnnerveD


----------



## in-vino-veritas (16. September 2009)

*@UnnerveD, D!str(+)yer : 
*
Willkommen 

Habe mal die Größe der Bildes etwas angepasst, wenn das für euch in Ordnung  ist!?


----------



## DrSin (16. September 2009)

* User*: DrSin
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_ 
_ kurze Systemübersicht:
_ 

*CPU: E8400 @ 4050Mhz
*
*GPU: HD4870
*
*Board: Asus P5Q Turbo
*
*RAM: G.Skill 4GB
*
*Sound: X-Fi Titanium
*
*Sonstiges: AC Cuplex HD. AC Aquagratix 4870, AC Airstream XT Ultra, XSPC RX360
*
_Link Tagebuch: -
Link sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 76051 - DrSin
andere Links: -


_Galeriebilder gibts leider keine, kann keine Galerie anlegen


----------



## in-vino-veritas (16. September 2009)

Hey DrSin hast es ja doch geschafft  !?


----------



## klefreak (16. September 2009)

es gibt zwar schon einen ähnlichen Thread, jedoch wenn du regelmäßig hier alles einpflegst, wird das sicher eine bessere Sache (als das was es schon gibt  )

eventuell wäre ein inhaltsverzeichniss interessant, um schnell auf LUKÜ / WaKü hinzuscrollen  (mittels ankerlink...)

HAF or not HAF -Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...af-not-haf-cm-haf-sammeltread.html#post851683



* User*: *klefreak*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_ kurze Systemübersicht:
_ 

*CPU: Intel Q9550 @3,4ghz
*
*GPU: noch Radeon HD2900pro @ XT
*
*Board: Asus P5E
*
*RAM: 4x GeiL Black Dragon ddr2 800 cl4
*
*Sound: onboard
*
*Sonstiges: Win7
*
_Link Tagebuch: _tagebuch-cm-haf-932-red-klefreak
_ Link sysprofile: _sysProfile: ID: 43280 - klefreak
_ andere Links: 
_


----------



## in-vino-veritas (16. September 2009)

*@klefreak:* Ich hoffe, es ist auch für dich in Ordnung, wenn ich dein Bild ein klein wenig verkleinere!? 

schönes, kräftiges rot


----------



## n0stradamus (16. September 2009)

Klasse Idee dieser Thread, bald kommt mein HAF auch dazu.
Ich finde die Bilder etwas zu klein, bei D!str(+)yer zB kann man doch recht wenig erkennen. Könntest du die Bilder nicht einfach groß lassen und dann als Thumbnail einbinden ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. September 2009)

n0stradamus schrieb:


> Klasse Idee dieser Thread, bald kommt mein HAF auch dazu.
> Ich finde die Bilder etwas zu klein, bei D!str(+)yer zB kann man doch recht wenig erkennen. Könntest du die Bilder nicht einfach groß lassen und dann als Thumbnail einbinden ?




Ich wollte mich an die vorgaben aus dem ersten Post halten^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch mal größer


----------



## in-vino-veritas (16. September 2009)

*@D!str(+)yer:* Die Größe war nur eine Idee beim Erstellen des Thread`s, wenn du (ihr) das ander haben wollt, dann lass(t) dich (euch) aus 
*
@n0stradamus:* Ich muss mal schauen , wie ich das mache. Eigentlich sollen die Bilder nur kurz einen "kleinen" Eindruck verschaffen, den Rest sieht man ja dann über die Tagebücher bzw. das sysprofile  Aber wenn ihr das anders haben wollt, dann passen wir das an...Dann scrollt man sich allerdings die Finger wund, würde ich zumindest sagen!?

@all: Was meint ihr? Wie soll es aussehen?

Thumbnail? Oder was anderes? nur die Bilder größer?


----------



## klefreak (16. September 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> *@klefreak:* Ich hoffe, es ist auch für dich in Ordnung, wenn ich dein Bild ein klein wenig verkleinere!?
> 
> schönes, kräftiges rot




alles klar, kein problem das mit der bildergröße 

ich denke auch, dass man über die Tagebücher dann gut die "großen" bilder finden kann.. zur not könnte man ja mittels (url=blablabla)(img)link fom kleinen bild(/img)(/url) einfach das tagebuch an das kleine bild verlinken  (die () durch [] ersetzen ..

lg klemens

ps: große bilder haben wahrlich einen scrollnachteil für einen solchen Case Thread !! eventuell könntest du ja beim einfügen der bilder mittels (imgl) und (imgr) , also bild links oder rechts vom text abwechselnd die einzelnen case' anordnen

Bild links ; rechts davon der text des users

Texht des 2. users ; bild rechts davon

....


EDIT: eventuell kannst ja noch den HAF or not HAF Thread vorne miteinbinden oder für irgendwas gebrauchen (hab da acuh einige HErstellerinfos ziemlich am Anfang gepostet...)


----------



## in-vino-veritas (17. September 2009)

*@klefreak:* Das Tagebuch habe ich ja schon versuchsweise mit meinem Bild verlinkt 
Wenn ich den tagebuchlink  unten wegnehmen soll und stattdessen auf`s Bild verlinken soll, dann mache ich das!? Ihr müsst es nur sagen...

Aber die Idee mit Bild links - Text rechts & umgekehrt finde ich am Besten, werde ich mal ausprobieren. Den Link binde ich mit ein 

Edit: Irgendwie bin ich zu blöd, ich kann die Bilder zwar mit 
  in die richtige Position bringen, allerdings hängt der Text sonst wo, weil die Bilder nie gleich groß sind...Hast nen Tipp?

deinem Link habe ich eingefügt


* Thumbnail: *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnnerveD (17. September 2009)

D!str(+)yer hat die gleiche Lüftersteuerung wie ich... gemein 
(Aber ist auch ne schöne)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. September 2009)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> D!str(+)yer hat die gleiche Lüftersteuerung wie ich... gemein
> (Aber ist auch ne schöne)




Passt halt gut in die Optik 
Besonders bei meinem Grün/blau leuchtenden Schläuchen


----------



## klefreak (22. September 2009)

Spoiler




VARIANTE 1..... einfach die bilder mittels absatz um eine Stufe nach rechts verschieben, wirkt sehr aufgeräumt...
_
Luftkühlung:_

_*Puffer:
*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_
kurze Systemübersicht:__


*CPU:* Intel Core2Quad Q6600 @ 3,20 GHz
*GPU:* HD 4890 Vapor-X OC
*Board:* ASUS P5Q Deluxe
*RAM:* 8 GB OCZ Platinum OCZ2T11502G
*Sound:* SB X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty PCIe

*Sonstiges:* Zalman ZM MFC1 Plus
 Link sysprofile: [ID: 48319]_ 

------------------------------------------------------------------------
_
Wasserkühlung:

_*D!str(+)yer:*
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_
kurze Systemübersicht:__


*CPU:* Intel Core i7 920 D0 @ 3,40 GHz
*GPU:* Zotac NVidia GeForce GTX 285 AMP! @ Accelero Xtreme

*Board:* EVGA X58 Classified 760

*RAM:*  6 GB G.Skill Trident DDR3-1866 CL9 @ 2000 CL8
*Sound:* onboard 

*Sonstiges:* Scythe  Kazemaster& WaKü

 __Link Tagebuch:__ Black SeVen -> HAF(e) a new case, Ende in sicht?_
_Link sysprofile: [ID: 49173]_
_


__*DrSin:*_
_ 
__


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_​_
__ kurze Systemübersicht:
_ 

*CPU: *_E8400 @ 4050Mhz_
*GPU: *_HD4870_
*Board: *_Asus P5Q Turbo_
*RAM: *_G.Skill 4GB_
*Sound: *_X-Fi Titanium_
*Sonstiges: *_AC Cuplex HD. AC Aquagratix 4870, AC Airstream XT Ultra, XSPC RX360_
_Link Tagebuch: -
Link sysprofile: [ID: 76051]
andere Links: -_
_
_xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

die Bilder abwechselnd links-rechts schaut leider wirklich nicht so top aus, da der text hier nicht passend ist..

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

alternativ könnte man es auch noch so gestalten 

VARIANTE 2   mittels Tabelle (table)(/table); 

(table) macht die Tabelle
| teilt die verschiedenen tabellenkästchen
(code) braucht man um den gesammten Text eines Users als einzelnes objekt für die Tabelle zu formatieren (ansosnten entsteht für jede neue textzeile bei einem user eine neue tabellenspalte..

! diese Variante wird allerdings relativ kompliziert da nun schon sehr viel code um den Text verschachtelt ist (neben (b)(/b); (size)(/size)..... )



_Luftkühlung:_



|

```
[SIZE=1][U][I][B][SIZE=2][URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/13273-puffer.html"]Puffer:[/URL]
 [/SIZE][/B][/I][/U][/SIZE][SIZE=1][I][U]
kurze Systemübersicht:[/U][/I][/SIZE][I]

[LIST]
[*][I][B][SIZE=1]CPU:[/SIZE][/B] [SIZE=1]Intel Core2Quad Q6600 @ 3,20 GHz[/SIZE][/I]
[*][I][B][SIZE=1]GPU:[/SIZE][/B] [SIZE=1]HD 4890 Vapor-X OC[/SIZE][/I]
[*][I][B][SIZE=1]Board:[/SIZE][/B] [SIZE=1]ASUS P5Q Deluxe[/SIZE][/I]
[*][I][B][SIZE=1]RAM:[/SIZE][/B] [SIZE=1]8 GB OCZ Platinum OCZ2T11502G[/SIZE][/I]
[*][I][SIZE=1][B]Sound:[/B][/SIZE][/I] [SIZE=1]SB X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty PCIe[/SIZE][I][SIZE=1]
[/SIZE][/I]
[*][I][B][SIZE=1]Sonstiges:[/SIZE][/B][/I][SIZE=1] Zalman ZM MFC1 Plus[/SIZE]
[/LIST]
 [SIZE=1]Link sysprofile: [URL="http://www.sysprofile.de/id48319"][ID: 48319][/URL][/SIZE][/I]
```

 |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 |

```
[SIZE=1][U][I][B][SIZE=2][URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/13273-puffer.html"]BLABLABLA ": LUFTUSER:::::[/URL]
 [/SIZE][/B][/I][/U][/SIZE][SIZE=1][I][U]
kurze Systemübersicht:[/U][/I][/SIZE][I]

[LIST]
[*][I][B][SIZE=1]CPU:[/SIZE][/B] [SIZE=1]Intel xxxxxxxxxxxxxx20 GHz[/SIZE][/I]
[*][I][B][SIZE=1]GPU:[/SIZE][/B] [SIZE=1]HD 4xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx[/SIZE][/I]
[*][I][B][SIZE=1]Board:[/SIZE][/B] [SIZE=1]ASxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx[/SIZE][/I]
[*][I][B][SIZE=1]RAM:[/SIZE][/B] [SIZE=1]xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx[/SIZE][/I]
[*][I][SIZE=1][B]Sound:[/B][/SIZE][/I] [SIZE=1]SB X-Fxxxx Fatal1ty PCIe[/SIZE][I][SIZE=1]
[/SIZE][/I]
[*][I][B][SIZE=1]Sonstiges:[/SIZE][/B][/I][SIZE=1] ZalmaxxxxxxxxxxxxFC1 Plus[/SIZE]
[/LIST]
 [SIZE=1]Link sysprofile: [URL="http://www.sysprofile.de/id48319"][ID: 48319][/URL][/SIZE][/I]
```
_Wasserkühlung:_


|
_

_

```
[B][U][I][SIZE=1][SIZE=2][URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1679-d-str-yer.html"][B][U][I]D!str(+)yer:[/I][/U][/B][/URL][/SIZE][/SIZE][/I][/U][/B]
[SIZE=1][I][U]
kurze Systemübersicht:[/U][/I][/SIZE][I]

[LIST]
[*][I][B][SIZE=1]CPU:[/SIZE][/B] [SIZE=1]Intel Core i7 920 D0 @ 3,40 GHz[/SIZE][/I]
[*][I][B][SIZE=1]GPU:[/SIZE][/B] [SIZE=1]Zotac NVidia GeForce GTX 285 AMP! @ Accelero Xtreme
 [/SIZE][/I]
[*][I][B][SIZE=1]Board:[/SIZE][/B] [SIZE=1]EVGA X58 Classified 760
 [/SIZE][/I]
[*][I][B][SIZE=1]RAM:[/SIZE][/B] [SIZE=1] 6 GB G.Skill Trident DDR3-1866 CL9 @ 2000 CL8[/SIZE][/I]
[*][I][SIZE=1][B]Sound:[/B] onboard 
[/SIZE][/I]
[*][I][B][SIZE=1]Sonstiges:[/SIZE][/B][/I][SIZE=1] Scythe [/SIZE] [SIZE=1]Kazemaster& WaKü
 [/SIZE]
[/LIST]
 [/I][SIZE=1][I]Link Tagebuch:[/I][/SIZE][SIZE=1][I][URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/48658-tagebuch-black-seven-haf-e-new-case-ende-sicht.html"] Black SeVen -> HAF(e) a new case, Ende in sicht?[/URL][/I][/SIZE]
 [SIZE=1][I]Link sysprofile: [[URL="http://www.sysprofile.de/id49173"]ID: 49173][/URL][/I][/SIZE]
```

_ | _



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_ 

_
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 | _

```
[I][U][SIZE=4][SIZE=1][B][SIZE=2][URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/5501-drsin.html"]DrSin:[/URL][/SIZE][/B][/SIZE][/SIZE][/U][/I][I][U][SIZE=4][SIZE=1]
[/SIZE][/SIZE][/U][/I][SIZE=1][I] [U]kurze Systemübersicht:[/U]
 [/I][/SIZE] 
[LIST]
[*][B][SIZE=1][I]CPU: [/I][/SIZE][/B][SIZE=1][I]E8400 @ 4050Mhz[/I][/SIZE]
[*][B][SIZE=1][I]GPU: [/I][/SIZE][/B][SIZE=1][I]HD4870[/I][/SIZE]
[*][B][SIZE=1][I]Board: [/I][/SIZE][/B][SIZE=1][I]Asus P5Q Turbo[/I][/SIZE]
[*][B][SIZE=1][I]RAM: [/I][/SIZE][/B][SIZE=1][I]G.Skill 4GB[/I][/SIZE]
[*][B][SIZE=1][I]Sound: [/I][/SIZE][/B][SIZE=1][I]X-Fi Titanium[/I][/SIZE]
[*][B][SIZE=1][I]Sonstiges: [/I][/SIZE][/B][SIZE=1][I]AC Cuplex HD. AC Aquagratix 4870, AC Airstream XT Ultra, XSPC RX360[/I][/SIZE]
[/LIST]
[I][SIZE=1]Link Tagebuch: -
Link sysprofile: [URL="http://www.sysprofile.de/id76051"][ID: 76051][/URL]
andere Links: - [/SIZE][/I]
```

_

BILD|TECHT BLABLABLA
TEXTBLABLABLA|Bild

__
_[/quote]


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. September 2009)

Variante 2 Gefällt mir gut 
Haste das mit ner Tabelle gemacht?


----------



## klefreak (22. September 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Variante 2 Gefällt mir gut
> Haste das mit ner Tabelle gemacht?




ja, ist mittels tabelle, eigentlich ja relativ einfach, nur dank der bisher verwendeten listen und den fetten texten und dann noch den unterschiedlichen Schriften und schriftgrößen kann es beim Editieren etwas unübersichtlich werden (quote einfach den post vonmir und schalte im editor die Editor ansicht um so dass du den BB code sehen kannst  (b)(/b)....

wenn man hier vereinfacht liese sich das ganze aber schnell umsetzen:


Spoiler



Inhaltsverzeichnis (anker=ih).(/anker)
(al=1)HAF922(/al)
(al=1.1)LUFT (/al)
(al=1.2)Wasser (/al)​(al=2)Haf933(/al)(al=2.1)Luft(/al)
(al=2.2)Wasser (/al)​

(anker=1)HAF922(/anker)
(al=ih)zum Inhaltsverzeichniss(/al)

(anker=1.1)Überschrift LUFT (/anker)

(table)|

(code) Text des users1 auch mehrzeilig (/code) | (img)bild1(/img)

(img)bild2(/img) | (code) Text des users2 auch mehrzeilig (/code)

....
(/table)

(anker=1.2)Überschrift WaKü (/anker)

(table) |
(code) Text des users1 auch mehrzeilig (/code) | (img)bild1(/img)

 (img)bild2(/img) | (code) Text des users2 auch mehrzeilig (/code)
...
(/table)

(anker=2)HAF 932(/anker)
(al=ih)zum Inhaltsverzeichniss(/al)

(anker=2.1)Überschrift LUFT (/anker)

(table) |

(code) Text des users1 auch mehrzeilig (/code) | (img)bild1(/img)

(img)bild2(/img) | (code) Text des users2 auch mehrzeilig (/code)

....
(/table)

(anker=2.2)Überschrift WaKü (/anker)

(table) |
(code) Text des users1 auch mehrzeilig (/code) | (img)bild1(/img)

(img)bild2(/img) | (code) Text des users2 auch mehrzeilig (/code)
...
(/table)
(al=ih)zum Inhaltsverzeichniss(/al)

in echt schaut das dann ungefähr so aus:
---------------------------------------------------------------------





Spoiler



Inhaltsverzeichnis .
HAF922
LUFT 
Wasser​Haf933Luft
Wasser ​

HAF922
zum Inhaltsverzeichniss

Überschrift LUFT



 |


```
Text des users1 auch mehrzeilig
```

 | 
bild1
bild2
 | 

	
	



```
Text des users2 auch mehrzeilig
```

....
Überschrift WaKü



 |

```
Text des users1 auch mehrzeilig
```

 | 
bild1
bild2
 | 

	
	



```
Text des users2 auch mehrzeilig
```

...

HAF 932
zum Inhaltsverzeichniss

Überschrift LUFT



 |


```
Text des users1 auch mehrzeilig
```

 | 
bild1
bild2
 | 

	
	



```
Text des users2 auch mehrzeilig
```

....
Überschrift WaKü



 |

```
Text des users1 auch mehrzeilig
```

 | 
bild1
bild2
 | 

	
	



```
Text des users2 auch mehrzeilig
```

...
zum Inhaltsverzeichniss


----------



## in-vino-veritas (23. September 2009)

Wow Klefreak, da warst du aber fleißig  

Werden wir dann mal sehen, welche Variante wir da von dir nehmen, ne!?

Danke 

Edit: Ich persönlich finde Variante 1 besser....

Bei Variante 2 muss mann immer soweit nach rechts oder kann man das einkürzen?

Kann ja das HAF 922 nun doch aufnehmen und auch erstmal das Inhaltsverzeichnis

Wenn hier jemand in Photoshop versiert genug ist oder jemanden kennt, könnt ihr ja Logo`s für die einzelnen Unterthemen erstellen. Also eine Art Banner für 922 & 932


----------



## nobbi77 (23. September 2009)

* User*:Nobbi77

_ PIC Wird nachgereicht, wenn alles fertig ist _

_ kurze Systemübersicht:
_ 

*CPU: Phenom II X4 940 @3,4GHz
*
*GPU: ATI HD 3870 und HD 3870X2 Triple CF
*
*Board: MSI K9A2 Platinum V2
*
*RAM: 4GB OZC Platinum 1066
*
*Sound: OB
*
*Sonstiges: HAF 922 und im Zulauf:Coolermaster V8 
*
_Link Tagebuch: Kommt noch, lasst euch überraschen!
_


----------



## Ston3 (23. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Name: OEM MonstA

CPU: Pentium DualCore 915
GPU: Nvidia Geforce 9500 GT
Board: Gigabyte OEM
RAM: 1 GiB OEM
Sound: OB
Sonstiges: PC wird diesen herbst mit einem Phenom II und dem MSI 790FX ausgestattet. Bisher Steckt noch die HW meines ersten PC drinne, der vor 3 Jahren erworben wurde


----------



## Ratty0815 (23. September 2009)

_ *Ratty 0815*_ @ Coolermaster HAF 922
_ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_ 
_ kurze Systemübersicht:
_ 

*CPU:           Intel i7 Bloomfield (D0) 920 @ 4.2 GHz @ 1.184 V
*
*GPU:           Gainward GTX 295 @ Core 700 | Shader 1509 | Memory 1200 *_*@ Aquacomputer aquagraFX*_
*Board:        Asus Rampage II Extreme @ Mips Wakü
*
*RAM:          12 GB OCZ 1600 MHz @ 7-7-7-20
*
*Sound:      *_*Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series*_
*Sonstiges: Am besten auf Sysprofil`s schauen *
_Link Tagebuch: gibts es leider keins
Link sysprofile: [ID: 66865 - Ratty]
andere Links:

_Wusste ich Doch das es früher oder später dazu kommen muss das auch der kleine Bruder mit Teilhaben darf. 
Und Danke "in-vino-veritas" für die Pn

Und nun hat mein System einen Ehrenvollen Platz hier erworben, natürlich mit der bitte von D!str(+)yer unter Wakü.

So Long


----------



## in-vino-veritas (23. September 2009)

*@Ston3:*
_Hast du vielleicht noch ein Bild von der Nähe?_

*@Ratty0815:* _sehr schön  Willkommen in der Collection, wird gleich hinzugefügt!_
_Habe mir jetzt mal ein Bild rausgefischt, da du ja gleich mehrere gepostet hast. _
_Ja ja, es gibt hier viele schöne 922`s so wie das Deine, kann man doch keinem vorenthalten..._

*@**D!str(+)yer, DrSin, Unnerved:*_ Ich habe übersichtshalber die Bilder geändert!? Wenn ihr was dagegen habt, ändere ich es gern wieder  _*

@all: *_Man könnte sogar mehrere Bilder nebeneinander packen! Was haltet ihr davon?

Edit: Habe Mouseover hinzugefügt, ihr könnt also auf eure Bilder klicken 
_


----------



## Ston3 (23. September 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> *@Ston3:*
> _Hast du vielleicht noch ein Bild von der Nähe?_



Ich mache mal eins 

Edit: so mal nen paar bilder gemacht leider Nur mit Handy cam da die Lumix panasonic in der Reparatur ist wenn die wieder da ist mach ich bessere bilder


----------



## Ratty0815 (23. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen, in-vino-veritas 

Macht auch echt Laune da dieser Threat schön regelmässig gepflegt wird.



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> *
> @all: *_Man könnte sogar mehrere Bilder nebeneinander packen! Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> _



Wenn es nicht zu überladen wird finde ich die idee echt toll, doch sollte nicht die Übersicht darunter leiden.

Und ich wusste nicht genau welches Bild von meinem Haf den wünschen entspricht, daher habe ich ein paar mehr mit angehängt. 
Den die Reine optik kennt ja jeder, ist halt nur die Frage was die User sehen möchten. 
Da es ja ums HAF geht würde mich ja schon mehr das "Case" bzw die Modifikationen interessieren, das innenleben könnte man(n) vielleicht mit einem Zweit,- oder Drittbild zeigen, wenn mehrere Bilder nebeneinander Gepackt werden!

So Long...


----------



## in-vino-veritas (23. September 2009)

Wenn ich ein anderes Bild verlinken soll dann sag(t) bescheid 
Ich wollte erstmal warten, bis sich Jemand erbarmt und die Banner für den Thread erstellt (anfrage läuft, habe schon super Sachen gesehen) 
Dann werden wir weitersehen...

Wie gesagt:  schreibt, wenn euch was stört


----------



## Ratty0815 (23. September 2009)

Stören wird uns eingefleischte HAF-ler nix, den von meiner Seite sehe ich das es hier einfach schön sauber & mit geplanten Konzept voran geht.

Und nicht jeder hat mehrere Bilder seines Rechner zur Auswahl, daher erstmal wie selber gesagt sich in Geduld über. Da der Thread ja noch Jungfräulich ist, wird sich im Laufe der Zeit sich schon ein gewisser Standart etablieren.

So Long...


----------



## carcharoth (24. September 2009)

*mitmach* 
Nimm einfach das Pic was dir am besten gefällt für die Übersicht.

* User*: Carcharoth



_ kurze Systemübersicht:
_ 

*CPU: Intel C2D E8500
*
*GPU: HIS IceQ ATi Radeon 4850
*
*Board: Asus P5Q Pro Premium
*
*RAM: 2x 2048 Corsair
*
*Sound: Audigy 2 ZS & Logitech X-230*
*Festplatte: 2x 400GB & 2x 500GB (Samsung F3)
*
*Sonstiges: G15 (blue), MX518, etc. etc.
*
_Link Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/58610-tagebuch-haf-lichking-finale-pics-online.html
Link sysprofile:
andere Links: Carcharoth und Schildi
_


----------



## klefreak (24. September 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein anderes Bild verlinken soll dann sag(t) bescheid
> ...



also optisch finde ich auch meine 1. variante besser, die bleibt auch übersichtlicher und viel einfacher zum warten...

wenn jemand mehrere Bilder postet könntest du einfach eines aussuchen und halt bei kick auf das Bild auf den etsprechenden Post in diesem thread hier verlinken (permalink; den erhält man wenn man rechts bei einem Beitrag Permalink anklickt..)

wenn du willst editiere ich dann die beiden vorschlagsposts raus um den thread etwas straffer zu gestalten 

lg klemens

ps: sooo viel arbeit war das nun auch nicht, das inhaltsverzeichnis habe ich einfach aus meienm tagebuch kopiert und umgeschrieben. die variante mit () anstelle von [] machte ich einfach im word mittels "ersetzen" funktione 

frohes schaffen, und ich finde, dass der THread schon sehr schön aussieht..

pps: im HAF not HAF thread findest du bei Bedarf auch noch andere externe links zu reviews...

ppps: für das gestalten eines Banners bin ich leider nicht geeignet, aber hier findet sich sicher noch jemand


----------



## in-vino-veritas (24. September 2009)

*@klefreak: *
Banner sind evtl. in Arbeit, habe hier bei Einiigen nachgefragt 
Die Bilder habe ich schon auf einzelne verlinkt...Ja, der Thread nimmt langsam gestalt an 
Kannst du gerne machen(straffen) mit dem Editieren. Die anderen links gucke ich mir dann mal an und füge sie hinzu.
*
@Carcharoth:* 
ist in Arbeit...!  ***Update: du bist drin*** 
*
@battle_fee:
*Solltest du uns demnächst beehren, habe ich schon mal vorgesorgt!  Welches Bild darf es denn sein?


----------



## MSPCFreak (24. September 2009)

MSPCFreak:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kurze Systemübersicht:

    * CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 @ 4GHz @ 1,24V
    * GPU: Gainward HD 4870 GS 512 MB @ 775/1000MHz
    * Board: Asus P5Q-E
    * RAM: Kingston Hyper-X 4GB 800MHz @ 844MHz @ 1,8V
    * Sound: Onboard
    * Sonstiges: Cooled By Scythe Mugen 1

Link Tagebuch: -
Link sysprofile: -
andere Links: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/30700-mspcfreak.html


----------



## Ratty0815 (25. September 2009)

Da hat es noch einen erwischt der die Front weiß haben wollte


----------



## in-vino-veritas (25. September 2009)

*@MSPCFreak:*
_Willkommen_
*@Ratty0815:*
Hattet ihr ja Beide die "gleiche" Idee, was  Sieht aber gut aus


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (25. September 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/kkammering-web-de-albums-my-coolermaster-haf-922-1878.html


----------



## Ratty0815 (25. September 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> *@MSPCFreak:*
> _Willkommen_
> *@Ratty0815:*
> Hattet ihr ja Beide die "gleiche" Idee, was  Sieht aber gut aus



Jep wir wollten nur die Unterschiede sehen zwischen dem 932 & dem 922 

Nein im ernst ist reiner Zufall doch zeigt es einen Auch das man nicht alleine ist.

So Long...


----------



## micky23 (26. September 2009)

Hier mal ein paar ältere Fotos.
Neue folgen demnächst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (26. September 2009)

*@micky23, kkamering@web.de: *
_Herzlich Willkommen 
Das nächste mal bitte wie die Anderen das Sys dazu. Raussuchen ist im Zeitplan nicht drin _


----------



## micky23 (26. September 2009)

Ach so. Steht zwar in meiner Sig, aber hier nochmal aufgelistet 

AMD Phenom II 920@3,5 GHz
Mushkin XP 1066 DDR2 4 GB
Asus M3A32 MVP-Deluxe
Gainward GTX 275
Creative Xtreme Musik PCIe
WD VelociRaptor 1500 HLFS
WD 6400 AAKS 
WD 3200 AAKS
Enermax Liberty 500W


----------



## CTG (27. September 2009)

Hiho vino - sei doch bitte mal so nett und editiere mein Profilbild und ersetze es durch das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neue Fotos, dann mit komplett eingebauter Hardware kommen dann am Wochenende.

mfG CTG  (UnnerveD)


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. September 2009)

Würde ich, wenn der Link funktioniert 

Ändere das mal...


----------



## Bu11et (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo erst ma und danke für die Einladung .
Zu den Fakten: 

Case: is klar ne 
Mainboard: EVGA X58 SLI LE
CPU: Core i7 920
RAM: 6GB G.Skill DDR3 2000 Trident Series
GPU: GTX 285
Sound: X-Fi Fatal1ty Titanium Champion Series

Mehr fält mir erst mal nichts ein. Die ganze verbaute Hardware gibts bei mir als Foto im Album .


----------



## in-vino-veritas (3. Oktober 2009)

Willkommen  

Aber wieso hast du vorn "Alles" lackiert und weiter hinten nicht?


----------



## Bu11et (3. Oktober 2009)

Ach ist ne dumme Geschichte... Hab ja das Ganze mit einem Kumpel gebaut  der so freundlich war und mir seine Farbe gab. Er war davon überzeugt, dass sie reichen würde was natürlich am Ende das Gegenteil war. Als ich Neue geholt hab wars leider zuspät und wir konnten nur noch die Rück seite lackieren .
Mal ne Frage wie kann ich die Signatur so wie bei dir machen? Kenn mich leider im Forum noch nicht 100%ig aus ^^.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (3. Oktober 2009)

Den sysprofile Link gibt es, wenn du dich bei sysprofile anmeldest unter Links & Graphics:
sysProfile: Dein SystemProfil online !

Und den Rest Schriftgröße 1, Schrift markieren, Link einfügen klicken(Kugel neben Schriftfarbe) und Seite einfügen...

Fertig


----------



## MSPCFreak (3. Oktober 2009)

Hab nochmal die Größe meines Bildes verändert, welches ich schöner finde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bu11et (8. Oktober 2009)

Mal ne Frage, lässt sich der 230er Lüfter in der Front bei euch regeln? Hab öfters gelessen, dass das nicht Möglich wär. Also ich hab das Sentry LX und da kann ich nur zwischen auto (500RPM) und manuel (800 RPM) umstellen. Den Lüfter einzeln kann ich leider nicht steuern. 
Ich weiß, dass die Frage hier vllt unpassend ist aber wo anders bekommt keine Antwort, jednfals nicht in diesem Jahrhundert...


EDIT: Ach und noch was, mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Lüfter auf vielen Abbildungen (z.B. Verpackung) extrem rot leuchtet was bei mir überhaupt nicht der Fall ist . Wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. Oktober 2009)

*@Jefim:*
Die Leuchtintensität des Lüfters hängt vom Anschluss ab! Hängst du ihn direkt an die 12V Schiene leuchtet er heller, als wenn du ihn an eine Lüftersteuerung hängst und ihn regelst. Je langsamer der Lüfter läuft, desto dunkler ist auch das Licht....logisch ne 

Hier siehst du ihn mit 690 U/min:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber so wie auf der Verpackung hat er damals auch nicht bei mir geleuchtet, das ist auf dem Karton nachbearbeitet. Wie gesagt, komplett aufgedreht leuchtet er am hellsten.

Ich habe 230er (als er noch verbaut war) mit der Kaze Master von Scythe, mit Aquaero und nem ganz normal Poti von Nanoxia regeln können!?

Aber *hier* wird dir eigentlich idR sehr schnell geholfen


----------



## Bu11et (9. Oktober 2009)

Und ich hab die 12V Schiene abgemacht, in der hofnung ihn regeln zu "können" .


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst doch den Molex Adapter auch wieder draufstecken, wenn du keine Lüftersteuerung hast und nen Poti dazwischen hängen, um den lüfter regeln zu können 
Kannst ihn auch einfach am Board anschließen und darüber regeln....


----------



## Ratty0815 (9. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie muss sich bei mir der Fehlerteufel eingetragen haben!?!

Bei meinem Rechner ist aus Sysprofil (also das Bild) der link nicht zu meinem System sondern von Dir in-vino-veritas bzw. eigentlich die ganze Signatur.
Ist das so gewollt.

Nur sieht es so aus als ob das der Link zu meinem System ist

Hoffe man kann das ändern
So Long...


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. Oktober 2009)

Ratty0815 schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss sich bei mir der Fehlerteufel eingetragen haben!?!
> 
> Bei meinem Rechner ist aus Sysprofil (also das Bild) der link nicht zu meinem System sondern von Dir in-vino-veritas bzw. eigentlich die ganze Signatur.
> Ist das so gewollt.
> ...


Hä , was meinst du? funzt doch Alles!?

Edit: Jetzt weiß ich, was du meinst 
Guck mal einen Post weiter unten,...Bei mir endet ein Post immer mit meiner eigenen Signatur, bei dir nicht!?  Ist halt gerade Pech, dass du der Letzte in der Übersicht im Post bist


----------



## Ratty0815 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ja nee, jetzt habe ich es auch gesehen, war für mich nur etwas seltsam, weil ich nachdem ich hier geschaut habe mal dachte ich zapp mal schnell zu meinem Profil & BUMM sehe ich das ich einen anderen Rechner habe.

Naja genug für Verwirrung gesorgt.

So Long...


----------



## BläckStar (16. Oktober 2009)

falscher Thread, sry. kann den post auch net löschen. Wenn ein Mod das machen könnte  Thx


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (19. Oktober 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hat schon jemand seinen Haf 922 gedämmt?? ein neuer Thread wäre echt nett!! 

edit:  *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/73747-cooler-master-haf-922-daemmung-bilder-erfahrungen.html


----------



## in-vino-veritas (22. Oktober 2009)

Ratty0815 schrieb:


> Ja nee, jetzt habe ich es auch gesehen, war für mich nur etwas seltsam, weil ich nachdem ich hier geschaut habe mal dachte ich zapp mal schnell zu meinem Profil & BUMM sehe ich das ich einen anderen Rechner habe.
> 
> Naja genug für Verwirrung gesorgt.
> 
> So Long...


*@Ratty0815:*
Gefällt dir das jetzt besser? 

*@all:*
Was los? So viele HAF`s im Forum und hier ist stillstand!? Ladet alle ein


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin doch dabei..^^ Thema: Haf 922 dämmen 

edit: Pics werd ich dann auch hier Posten! (=> Schwerpunkt aber Dämmung)


----------



## Ratty0815 (28. Oktober 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Gefällt dir das jetzt besser?
> 
> Danke, Danke
> 
> ...


----------



## in-vino-veritas (3. November 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ich bin doch dabei..^^ Thema: Haf 922 dämmen
> 
> edit: Pics werd ich dann auch hier Posten! (=> Schwerpunkt aber Dämmung)


Werde dich dann hinzufügen 

Also ich mache keinen Dämmthread auf, mein HAF ist leise genug. Ausserdem kann ich mein Seitenteil definitiv nicht mehr dämmen 

@Kai: Mach mal bitte noch den Steckbrief fertig, das erleichtert die Arbeit ungemein  Danke


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (4. November 2009)

Achso Sorry, ich hatte früher nen anderen *Usernamen: "kkammering@web.de"*, jetzt heiß ich halt KaiHD7960xx.. ^^ Ich steht als aller erstes unter dem Punktluftkühlung!! 

Das meintest du doch mit dem Steckbrief oder?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (5. November 2009)

Ach ja, jetzt sehe ich es auch  Dann hat sich das mit dem Steckbrief ja erledigt....


----------



## Ston3 (11. Dezember 2009)

kurze Systemübersicht:

    * CPU: AMD Phenom X3 Black Edition
    * GPU: 9500GT@ 1Gig
    * Board: MSI 790FX-GD70
    * RAM: 4 Gig Corsair XMS3 1333 Mhz
    * Sound: Oboad
    * Sonstiges:Nächste anschaffung neue Graka

Link Tagebuch: -
Link sysprofile: -


----------



## battle_fee (16. Mai 2010)

System: 

*Processor: * 
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs), ~3,6GHz watercooled mit Ybris A.C.S.
*Memory: * 
4096 MB G.Skill Ram @ 532 Mhz mit Aquacomputer ramplex watercooled
*Video Card: * 
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX @ Ultra watercooled
*Motherboard: * 
Asus Striker II Formula mit Aquacomputer NB/SB und Spawas watercooled
*Monitor: * 
Samsung Syncmaster T260
*Sound Card: * 
SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio 7.1
*Speakers/Headphones: * 
Sharkoon Audics 5.1/ Logitech Z-2300
*Keyboard: 	*
Logitech G15 (refresh)
*Mouse: * 
OCZ Equalizer
*Mouse Surface: * 
Razer Gotiathus
*Operating System: * 
Windows Vista™ Ultimate (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1
*Kühlung*:
H2O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumpi (10. August 2010)

Hallo liebe HAF Gemeinde !

Hab meine Interpretation zum HAF mal abgelichtet.

kann mit den Meisten hier in Sachen Schönheit nicht mithalten, aber für mich ist Leistung erstmal wichtiger. Das HAF ist ja sicher auf lange Sicht Ausbaufähig, somit kann's nur hübscher werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie es von vorne mit farblosen lüfter und 6er Zalmannsteuerung aussieht könnt Ihr euch ja vorstellen !

Der Boden ist aufgeflext, somit geben die Drei einlassenden 180er der 480 richtig luft. Mit der Combi läuft die Graka selbst im Hochsommer bei Max. 65% Lüfter und das bei strammen 800 Mhz. In 98% der Zeit schnurrt das Kärtchen allerdings mit 60% Lüfter vor sich hin. Das ist zwar nicht silent, aber auch nicht mehr als ne 285 mit ein bißchen Übertakt.

Bin schwer am überlegen mir den kommenden Arctic Accelero xtreme GTX zu holen, die 6 Lüfter dürften denke ich ganz ordentlich miteinander harmonieren  !

Mein NT on Top das zur Gehäusentlüftung mit bei trägt, arbeitet bis jetzt absolut silent, ich hoffe das bleibt dann auch so.

Ach ja, CPU Kühler ist ein Armageddon. Kühlt meinen I7 920 bei 3.8 Ghz (1.4V) ebenfalls recht silent. Hat auf jeden Fall noch Luft nach oben dieses "Wind" Gespann.

P.s @ Vino, ich hab's nicht vergessen !


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. August 2010)

Hier mal mein HAF 922.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn das alles bald in ein 700D wandert...


----------



## in-vino-veritas (10. August 2010)

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen!

Werde euch umgehend hinzufügen 

- Bildgröße geändert
- Ston3: neues Bild + Übersicht geändert
- Battle_Fee: add Bild
- Pumpi folgt...
-Sperrfeuer folgt...Update: add

_*@Pumpi:*_

bitte kopieren und Hardware adden, danke!
*
Pumpi*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kurze Systemübersicht:
_

*CPU: *_Intel Core i7 920 @ 3,8GHz_
*GPU: *_GTX 480_
*Board: *_Gigabyte UD4-P_
*RAM: *_6GB Mushkin DDR 3 1600MHz_
*Sound: *_Logitech Z-5_
*Sonstiges: *_HDD-Käfig entfernt, Gehäuseboden aufgeflext...._
_Link Tagebuch: -
Link sysprofile: - 
andere Links: -
_____________________________________________________

*Sperrfeuer:*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_​_
kurze Systemübersicht:
_ 

*CPU: *_AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3,6GHz_
*GPU: *_MSi HD 5870_
*Board: *_MSi 790FX-GD70_
*RAM: *_4GB G.Skill DDR3 1333MHz_
*Sound:*_ onboard?_
*Sonstiges: *_Windows 7 x64_
 _Link Tagebuch: -
Link sysprofile: -
andere Links: Fotoalbum

_


----------



## Pumpi (10. August 2010)

kurze Systemübersicht:

CPU:  I7 920 @ 3.8
GPU:  NV GTX 480
Board: Gigabyte UD4-P
RAM: 6 GB Mushkin 1600
Sound: Logitech Z-5

Sonstiges: Zalmann 6er Lüfterst. / Enermax Modu 87 700W. / LiteOn Blueray Player / Prol. Armageddon + 2x 140er Xigmatek / 230er Lüfter ersetzt durch 3x180er Silverstone's bis 700U/Min. / Boden aufgeflext für Big Air / HDD Käfig verschrottet !


----------



## in-vino-veritas (10. August 2010)

*@Pumpi:*
habe dich hinzugefügt 

*@all:*
die ersten Bannerentwürfe sind fertisch:
*
HAF 922*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
HAF 932*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sagt ruhig weiteren HAF-Besitzern bescheid, damit sich der Thread weiter füllt....

Wenn ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge habt, dann immer her damit


----------



## ich656 (27. August 2010)

kurze Systemübersicht:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
GPU: PowerColor Radeon HD 5850 PCS
Board: MSI 790FX-GD70
RAM: G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL7-8-7-24
Sonstiges: Mesh Gitter an der Seite durch ein Window ersetzt. 
Kühlung: Wasserkühlung


hab im Anhang meine Bilder auf die Schnelle Hochgeladen. 
Link, siehe Signatur.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (30. August 2010)

@ich656:

Auch dir ein Herzliches Willkommen hier im Thread! 
Werde dich umgehend hinzufügen 

weiterhin Dir Viel Spaß hier im Forum und auf PCGH.de
______________________________________________
*ich656*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



__kurze Systemübersicht:
_

*CPU: *_AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
_
*GPU: *_Powercolor HD 5850 PCS
_
*Board: *_MSi 790FX-GD70_
*RAM: *_4GB G.Skill ECO Dimm
_
*Sound:*_ onboard?_
*Sonstiges: *_Mesh-Gitter durch Window ersetzt
_
_Link Tagebuch: _[Langzeit Tagebuch] The Pure Blacke HAF932
_Link sysprofile: -
andere Links: _


----------



## ich656 (2. September 2010)

danke den Spaß werde ich habe. 
was ist mit Sound gemeint? 
Hab i-welche Boxen von Logitech.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (3. September 2010)

Damit meine ich, ob du den Onboardsoundchip oder eine dedizierte Soundkarte, wie z.B. eine X-Fi oder Ähnliche Steckkarten nutzt!? 

Da ich nicht genau weiß, was du nutzt habe ich erstmal Onboard hingeschrieben mit einen ? dahinter...


----------



## ich656 (3. September 2010)

also zusätzlich habe ich keine drinnen.


----------



## Clonemaster (4. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




AMD Phenom II x4 965
Asus Crosshair Formula IV 
Asus EAH5870 V2 @CF
G.Skill Trident 4Gb DDR3-1600 CL8

Alles weitere im Tagebuch ;D


----------



## bomber111 (6. April 2011)

Was haltet ihr vom neuen Haf 932 Advanced ?


----------



## HAWX (7. April 2011)

Wie sieht es denn mit den haf912 und haf x Cases aus? Die koennte man ja auch integrieren...


----------



## k.meier (14. April 2011)

An die die ne Lüftersteuerung haben im 932 , die macht sinn oder? Und wer die Lüfter sotwaremässig steuert, bitte mal schreiben wie eingestellt(boad tool oder fan speed), mit den Geschwindigkeiten wär cool, danke


----------



## ich656 (14. April 2011)

Ja ne Steuerung macht Sinn vor allem wenn du mehrere Lüfter drinnen hast.


----------

